# 1st Coding job



## Cynthia A (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok,  i have worked in the medical field for 21yrs.  So my foot and whole body are in the door.  I completed the grueling 5.5 hour exam and passed.  (that was the easy part). Now for my question.   How does one go about landing their 1st coding job with no experience so to speak,  It seems there is always some one else out there that has experience.  Any and all feedback will be welcomed.


----------



## coder25 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Cynthia!

From what I have read, it seems very difficult for newbies to obtain positions. I have been very fortunuate.  I knew someone who worked for a three-doctor general surgery practice, and when she found out that I passed the exam, she recommended me to her office manager.  I truly believe it is who you know. Networking seems to play a big part in obtaining a position.  How about your local hospital? Are they currently hiring?  At my local hospital in Pennsylvania, they do offer jobs for newbies and are willing to train them.  You might want to check that out.  Also, I have read on the boards that even working in the billing department or being a receptionist, just to get your foot in the door would help.  How about your local chapter?  Maybe once you start going to the meetings and meeting other coders, there might be positions that they know of that are hiring.

I wish you the best of luck in obtaining a position in coding.  Keep trying, I am sure something will come up for you.


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Cynthia, congratulations on passing the exam! What is your 21 years of experience in? Try to use that an an entree. For example, if you worked within a particular specialty then try to target coding in that specialty. Talk with the people in healthcare you already know, tell them about your certification and new goals...in other words do lots of networking since you have a ready made entree. Also consider looking at insurance companies and billing services in your area. Good luck!


----------



## Susan Maruska (Dec 13, 2008)

coder25 said:


> Hi Cynthia!
> 
> From what I have read, it seems very difficult for newbies to obtain positions. I have been very fortunuate.  I knew someone who worked for a three-doctor general surgery practice, and when she found out that I passed the exam, she recommended me to her office manager.  I truly believe it is who you know. Networking seems to play a big part in obtaining a position.  How about your local hospital? Are they currently hiring?  At my local hospital in Pennsylvania, they do offer jobs for newbies and are willing to train them.  You might want to check that out.  Also, I have read on the boards that even working in the billing department or being a receptionist, just to get your foot in the door would help.  How about your local chapter?  Maybe once you start going to the meetings and meeting other coders, there might be positions that they know of that are hiring.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in obtaining a position in coding.  Keep trying, I am sure something will come up for you.


Hi,my name is Susan and I see that you mentioned that your local hospital hires coders and trains them.  Could you tell me the name of the hospital?  I was wondering if it was in my area, I am also from Pennsylvania, and from the Wilkes-Barre Scranton area. Thanks!


----------



## Cynthia A (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your wonderful feedback.   I have taken your advise and started networking myself through the people that i know in the hospital setting.  I have had 2 interviews and hopefully will be getting one of those positions.

Cynthia


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 18, 2008)

Cynthia:

Also know that CPCs work elsewhere, not just in "coding."  While a lot of folks believe that's what they should be doing because they passed their credentialing exam(s), we also need CPCs for billing, claims processing, QA, management and plenty of other areas in and around HIM.

Be sure that you apply the knowledge you have (as a CPC) to whatever jobs you gain--that demonstrates the value of the credential, promotes our visibility in the overall industry and eases the way for those who'll follow behind you.

Good luck!


----------



## Cynthia A (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to give you all an update on trying to land a coding job.  I accepted a coding position with the hospital that I have been with for 21 years.  My coding experience in the related field that I was previously in, is what I will be doing know.  Coding for inpatient hospitalist.  I plan on getting experience with this and eventually coding for Peds surgery.  I am so excited!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2009)

*Way to Go*

Way to go, Cynthia!  See, it's all about networking. Pay it forward.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lisa334 (Jul 22, 2009)

Me too! I'd like to know what hospital that is. I live in Eastern Pa, southwest of Allentown and would like to find a hospital or docs office that would be willing to hire newbie coders. I am in the process of signing up for coding classes but don't want my money to go to waste. And am wondering if the Externships at AAPC are worthwhile.


----------



## donste (Jul 27, 2009)

*Donna S*

I share your sentiments exactly - I also have worked in the medical field for 20+ years and passed the CPC. I  just keep on applying hopefully I'll at least get an interview


----------



## heyyall2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good for you Cynthia, I work for a well known Hosp in California for over 4yrs now. I have extensive experience in the front back end of the hosp I pass my CPC exam in June but my certificate has an A. I networked with the manager's and supervisor of the coding dept. to at least give me the opportunity to volunteer some of my free time in the dept. and was not a success story as yours. The hosp that I work for would rather give someone from the outside a chance than giving the opportunity to a current employee.


----------



## gwoodruff (Aug 31, 2009)

Cynthia,
Congrats on the new coding position.  I also am new to a coding position.  I passed the gruling 5.5 hr exam 2 yrs ago and just landed a job.  Here is the situation.  The company has not taken over the coding and billing for the providers yet as the contract with the old billing co. does not end until Oct. 31st.  We are just getting set up.  Do you have any info so far regarding Hospitalist coding???  I need all the help I can get as this is all new to me too.   Thank you in advance! 
Gayle


----------



## welcome (Aug 31, 2009)

cynthia a said:


> ok,  i have worked in the medical field for 21yrs.  So my foot and whole body are in the door.  I completed the grueling 5.5 hour exam and passed.  (that was the easy part). Now for my question.   How does one go about landing their 1st coding job with no experience so to speak,  it seems there is always some one else out there that has experience.  Any and all feedback will be welcomed.



congrats cynthia iam taking the test the second time around in october any advice on ow to pass it


----------



## welcome (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey congrtats. Iam taking the exam second time around in october. Have any advice on how to pass.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey susan,

the way i started in the field was by volunteering in the hims department in the hospital as a medical records clerk. I am hoping to get hired as a biller with them soon.

Ep


----------

